
From full Microsoft stack to cross platform development - numo16
http://www.hurryupandwait.io/blog/from-full-microsoft-stack-to-cross-platform-development
======
CmonDev
It's funny how every one of these posts tries to dress not having an IDE as an
advantage.

I mean, in that case there must be a merit in only using programming books and
cutting off internet - you have to learn to learn, not just jump straight to
answers.

Downgrading to a slower machine will make you think about optimizing your
code, so must be done as well.

Luckily today I can be using open-source to produce cross-platform apps in a
free fully-featured Visual Studio 2013 Community Edition on Windows.

~~~
breakingcups
Thank you. Visual Studio is the best IDE I've ever had the pleasure to work
with. Any arguments about having to use a 'clunky IDE' just fall flat if
you've ever used it.

Same goes with debugging. I love Go, but I hate the stance "You don't need a
debugger to be a good programmer, there's nothing a few well-placed printf's
can't solve". This is true but it doesn't say anything about the costs
compared with it, how much more time you lose by not having a good debugger.

